# Had to put my sweet girl down today



## Boss (Jun 9, 2016)

Today, I had to do one of the hardest things ever in my life. My two-year old girl, Hoover, had become very ill. She had developed either a brain tumor or contracted encephalitis. She had lost control of her coordination, she couldn't walk and lost her eyesight completely in a matter of a couple of days. I couldn't bear watching her suffer, although she never seemed to be in any pain. 

She was a great dog... probably the smartest dog I've ever had. And such a sweetheart. She liked running, getting petted and loved on, going for rides in the car and eating... in no particular order. She was a good dog... housebroken in two days... had a distinct bark for people who were strangers as opposed to people we knew. Took her on many road trips, she never got sick and loved watching motorcycles and big trucks on the highway. I'm going to really miss her dearly, she was my closest companion.


----------



## Grandma (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)

Oh no. I am so sorry Boss. Hoover is beautiful.
I know your pain. I feel your hurt.


----------



## aaronleland (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm very sorry, Boss. She was a beautiful dog. I wish you the best.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 9, 2016)

Boss said:


> View attachment 77542
> 
> Today, I had to do one of the hardest things ever in my life. My two-year old girl, Hoover, had become very ill. She had developed either a brain tumor or contracted encephalitis. She had lost control of her coordination, she couldn't walk and lost her eyesight completely in a matter of a couple of days. I couldn't bear watching her suffer, although she never seemed to be in any pain.
> 
> She was a great dog... probably the smartest dog I've ever had. And such a sweetheart. She liked running, getting petted and loved on, going for rides in the car and eating... in no particular order. She was a good dog... housebroken in two days... had a distinct bark for people who were strangers as opposed to people we knew. Took her on many road trips, she never got sick and loved watching motorcycles and big trucks on the highway. I'm going to really miss her dearly, she was my closest companion.


Dear Boss there isn't a button to say hugs and sorry.
I could have chosen Thanks for such a beautiful message.
But I chose Winner for winning me over with such a touching tribute.
Love and hugs to you, too.

Thanks for sharing such wonderful
loving care and companionship.
Some dogs go through life abused and unloved.
What a joy to know Hoover was so loved and appreciated
by someone so special.  

Take care and may the happy memories
carry you through!

Yours truly, Emily


----------



## S.J. (Jun 9, 2016)

Wow, man.  I'm really sorry to hear that.  Putting your best friend down is in the top 3 hardest to do things in life.  I sincerely feel for you, Bud.  I had to put down my Akita 6 years ago and I still have trouble talking about it.  A better friend I could not have asked for and what hurt the most was taking him in there and him not knowing what was gonna happen. I still feel guilty about it, even though he was becoming helpless with failing hips, bladder, and bowels.  He was still a happy dog.  Sometimes life just isn't fair.


----------



## Gracie (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Boss (Jun 9, 2016)

S.J. said:


> Wow, man.  I'm really sorry to hear that.  Putting your best friend down is in the top 3 hardest to do things in life.  I sincerely feel for you, Bud.  I had to put down my Akita 6 years ago and I still have trouble talking about it.  A better friend I could not have asked for and what hurt the most was taking him in there and him not knowing what was gonna happen. I still feel guilty about it, even though he was becoming helpless with failing hips, bladder, and bowels.  He was still a happy dog.  Sometimes life just isn't fair.



I know exactly what you mean. I took her day before yesterday but we didn't go in. I knew they were going to put her down. We sat there in the parking lot for what seems like an hour or more before I took her back home. We stopped by our favorite burger joint and I ordered the usual... she got her last order of fries... she enjoyed all the attention she got those last couple of days. 

I decided that I would give it a couple more days to see if maybe she would improve... she didn't. Yesterday morning, I checked on her and that's when I noticed she couldn't see a thing. She was totally blind. As I was driving her to the vet yesterday, she kept nudging my hand to pet her some more... she always did that... couldn't get enough petting. But this time was different, the sparkle in her eyes was gone, she looked confused, she had no idea what was happening... she just wanted to feel my hand on her head. 

The vet said there were some options but the prognosis was grim. We could have done an MRI to locate the tumor and surgery could have been done but there were no guarantees and it would have been very expensive. If it were encephalitis, that could also be treated but he felt with the nerve damage that had been done, she would never fully recover. He didn't think it was encephalitis anyway because of the blindness and lack of any other infection that usually prompts it. Regardless of surgery or treatment, her condition was going to be the same for quite some time and she had become totally incontinent. Knowing what an active dog she had been and how much she loved to run and romp, I just didn't think she would appreciate the quality of life that lay ahead. 

I held her and petted her as they gave her the injection. Then I watched the life drain from her body quickly. It was the most heartbreaking experience I can remember in while. I found a nice little spot by the creek to bury her today. I haven't dealt with her kennel and toys... I just need a few days.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 9, 2016)

you fought the hard fight and did what was best for your beloved companion....it is always a hard decision

those with a lot of dog love...need to realize there are a lot of dogs out there needing to be rescued....good luck with all this...and remember dont feel like you cant love another pooch again....that would be a dishonor to your hoover to say you dont have any more dog love to give...


----------



## Toro (Jun 9, 2016)

I'm really, really sorry to hear that Boss.  

She's running around in doggie heaven, where the bones fall from trees and the cats all have three legs!


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2016)

Boss said:


> View attachment 77542
> 
> Today, I had to do one of the hardest things ever in my life. My two-year old girl, Hoover, had become very ill. She had developed either a brain tumor or contracted encephalitis. She had lost control of her coordination, she couldn't walk and lost her eyesight completely in a matter of a couple of days. I couldn't bear watching her suffer, although she never seemed to be in any pain.
> 
> She was a great dog... probably the smartest dog I've ever had. And such a sweetheart. She liked running, getting petted and loved on, going for rides in the car and eating... in no particular order. She was a good dog... housebroken in two days... had a distinct bark for people who were strangers as opposed to people we knew. Took her on many road trips, she never got sick and loved watching motorcycles and big trucks on the highway. I'm going to really miss her dearly, she was my closest companion.


So sorry. So very, very sorry.


----------



## Esmeralda (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Compost (Jun 9, 2016)

Boss said:


> View attachment 77542
> 
> Today, I had to do one of the hardest things ever in my life. My two-year old girl, Hoover, had become very ill. She had developed either a brain tumor or contracted encephalitis. She had lost control of her coordination, she couldn't walk and lost her eyesight completely in a matter of a couple of days. I couldn't bear watching her suffer, although she never seemed to be in any pain.
> 
> She was a great dog... probably the smartest dog I've ever had. And such a sweetheart. She liked running, getting petted and loved on, going for rides in the car and eating... in no particular order. She was a good dog... housebroken in two days... had a distinct bark for people who were strangers as opposed to people we knew. Took her on many road trips, she never got sick and loved watching motorcycles and big trucks on the highway. I'm going to really miss her dearly, she was my closest companion.


I'm so sorry, Boss.  I know how much it hurts.


----------



## gipper (Jun 9, 2016)

Sorry for your lose.

Dogs are such wonderful animals.  They are great companions and so much fun.  Cherish the memories of Hoover and go get another dog to fall in love with.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 9, 2016)

My condolences.   Putting a beloved pet down is one of the hardest things we do.  But we do it out of love.  And we do it to repay the unconditional love they have given us.


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2016)

Esmeralda said:


>



I have a party going on when I pass. Get ready for the stampede because I have so many babies over there


----------



## tinydancer (Jun 11, 2016)

Hey go ahead guys and call me a drunk for posting this late. I don't care anymore.

Last night one of my favorite guys passed. Gordie Howe. He represented to me a generation of rock em sockem men who was just a straight up guy who played hells bells on the ice. 

Call me a drunk call me anything I don't care

Number nine still rules


----------



## Claudette (Jun 30, 2016)

Boss said:


> View attachment 77542
> 
> Today, I had to do one of the hardest things ever in my life. My two-year old girl, Hoover, had become very ill. She had developed either a brain tumor or contracted encephalitis. She had lost control of her coordination, she couldn't walk and lost her eyesight completely in a matter of a couple of days. I couldn't bear watching her suffer, although she never seemed to be in any pain.
> 
> She was a great dog... probably the smartest dog I've ever had. And such a sweetheart. She liked running, getting petted and loved on, going for rides in the car and eating... in no particular order. She was a good dog... housebroken in two days... had a distinct bark for people who were strangers as opposed to people we knew. Took her on many road trips, she never got sick and loved watching motorcycles and big trucks on the highway. I'm going to really miss her dearly, she was my closest companion.



Sorry for your loss. I know you will miss that sweet girl for a long time.

I sure hope you get another companion. She will never take your sweeties place but she can fill in for her.


----------



## Boss (Jun 30, 2016)

Claudette said:


> Sorry for your loss. I know you will miss that sweet girl for a long time.
> 
> I sure hope you get another companion. She will never take your sweeties place but she can fill in for her.



Thank you for your kind words. 

I don't think I've ever taken the loss of a pet so hard. It's been three weeks and I still look for her to come greet me when I walk outside. She was such a perfect dog... smart, loyal, gorgeous, loving, obedient.. everything a dog can be. If she had been older and lived a long life, it would be easier I think, I could come to terms with it better. It's just that she was so young and it all developed so suddenly. 

A little backstory here... I didn't want a dog. I do a lot of traveling and I am away from home on weekends a lot. I live in a modest house with a small yard that isn't fenced in, and there's a busy road in front of my house. Hoover belonged to a friend's daughter and she couldn't keep her anymore because she moved into an apartment that didn't allow pets. There was no one to take her in and she was going to have to take her to the shelter. I knew that she had a very small chance of being adopted because she was part pit bull. She was too much of a sweetheart to see that happen to her, so I took her. 

I built a dog house and run for her in the back yard but she stayed inside a lot, she was so easy to house break... took two days, literally. She would shed fiercely though, so she had to stay outside mostly. I worked out an arrangement for someone to come walk her and keep her fed and watered when I had to travel. It was a pain in the butt but she was worth it. I often felt bad that she couldn't just roam free and be a dog. She had so much energy and loved to run.  

People keep telling me to get another dog and that will help... it's too soon though. I think it may be a long time before I am ready to have another pet.


----------



## Claudette (Jul 1, 2016)

Boss said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for your loss. I know you will miss that sweet girl for a long time.
> ...



Take your time my friend. There is another baby out there who will need you, your love and your honor.

I have four dogs and each of them is different. My GSD cross I do obedience with. She's one smart cookie. She was picked up as a stray and no one came looking. That's Abbey.

Zip is a border terrier cross and he was picked up locally. He was a rack of bones. I've had him the longest and he's my shadow.

Murph is a Schnauzer/Poodle cross who was dumped at the pound by his owner. He's the oldest at fourteen. Just spent a fortune on his teeth but he's worth it.

Sammy is an I don't know what but he's also a great dog.

There's another baby out there for you just take your time and rescue the one that you need to.


----------

